# Milan: i 32 mln lunedì? Finale thriller.



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.

Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi. 

Elliott, infatti, sarebbe pronto a prendere il Milan dalle ore 9 di lunedì per poi cedere le azioni ad un compratore che potrebbe essere Commisso. 

Li, dal canto suo, starebbe trattando con un soggetto asiatico o del Golfo Persico che potrebbe dargli una mano per finanziamento.

*TMW: Il fondo asiatico che vuole il Milan è il fondo Fosun, che ha comprato circa due anni fa il Wolverhampton con l'intermediazione di Mendes.

**Sky: c'è un silenzio particolare intorno a questa vicenda. I soldi potrebbero arrivare entro la mezzanotte. Nel caso in cui il rimborso non arriverà, il Milan diventerà automaticamente di Elliott.

Fino ad ora i soldi non sono ancora arrivati. C'è incertezza e ci sono misteri: basta mostrare solo la ricevuta del bonifico o i soldi devono arrivare sul conto? E' una situazione molto strana.*

-------

Ultime news da Sky: probabilmente oggi Li in extremis verserà i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Ma c'è una novità: Fassone a Madrid è stato con David Han Li. Per fare il mercato? No. Probabilmente c'è stato un incontro con Mendes il quale potrebbe essere l'intermediario del famoso Mr X asiatico. Non sappiamo se sia effettivamente così, ma la cosa coincide con le news uscite qualche settimana fa.

Vedremo se ci saranno novità nel corso della giornata. E' possibile che Li faccia il bonificio ad Elliott ma il cinese vuole vendere comunque il Milan nel giro di qualche giorno.

*Ancora Sky: Mendes lavorava e forse lavora ancora per la cordata asiatica interessata ad acquistare il Milan.

Sky: se Yonghong Li verserà entro oggi i 32 milioni di euro, per la cessione del Milan tutti i pretendenti ripartiranno da zero: ci saranno nuovi contatti, nuove due diligence, etc etc

Ed in corsa potrebbe tornare anche la cordata asiatica di Jorge Mendes.*


----------



## Hellscream (6 Luglio 2018)




----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> 
> Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...




Ricordate che avevo scritto ieri? Vedrete che domani uscirà qualcos'alto per allungare il brodo.

Taaaaaaaaaaaaccccccccccc


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ricordate che avevo scritto ieri? Vedrete che domani uscirà qualcos'alto per allungare il brodo.
> 
> Taaaaaaaaaaaaccccccccccc



La lavanderia nel fine settimana attiva il risparmio energetico 
Ormai noi stessi tifosi, stanchi di questa situazione, li deridiamo. Stanno affossando giorno per giorno la nostra gloriosa maglia.
Indegni.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Luglio 2018)

E quindi si slitta a lunedì!!! Wuuuuuuuuu
Mai vista così tanta neve d'estate!


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Sara tardi. Elliot é stata chiara


----------



## diavolo (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> 
> Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> 
> Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...



Golfo Persico ??? = Qatar? speriamo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Luglio 2018)

O oggi, o mai più. Basta. Fine. Stop.


----------



## gabri (6 Luglio 2018)

Si ma scusate, I soldi devono arrivare oggi, se fa il bonifico oggi e i soldi arrivano lunedi e fuori tempo massimo, da li non ci scappa eh


----------



## __king george__ (6 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Golfo Persico ??? = Qatar? speriamo



me lo stavo chiedendo anche io...golfo persico sarebbe? l'iran? ci compra Al Khameni o come si chiama


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Si ma ragazzi non è che stiamo pagando la Y10 a Mimmo Pesce .

I contratti parlano chiaro, se deve pagare entro oggi ( mezzanotte o le 17 ? ) non è che Li può chiedere 3 giorni in più. 

Figurarsi se gli danno una proroga.


----------



## DeJongFrimpong (6 Luglio 2018)

Altro che TAS


----------



## pazzomania (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ricordate che avevo scritto ieri? Vedrete che domani uscirà qualcos'alto per allungare il brodo.
> 
> Taaaaaaaaaaaaccccccccccc



A questo punto butta li una previsione positiva, magari funge, a questo punto possiamo anche appigliarci alla magia e al fato. 

Non ci resta altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> 
> Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...



Che imbarazzo...che circo..

Yogurt Lì ammazzati


----------



## iceman. (6 Luglio 2018)

Basta per dio, basta. Speriamo di non vincerla sta causa al TAS.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi non è che stiamo pagando la Y10 a Mimmo Pesce .
> 
> I contratti parlano chiaro, se deve pagare entro oggi ( mezzanotte o le 17 ? ) non è che Li può chiedere 3 giorni in più.
> 
> Figurarsi se gli danno una proroga.



Ma è tutto un teatrino dai....se non paga vedrai che arriva la proroga...

Che si diano tutti fuoco


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sara tardi. Elliot é stata chiara



Siamo di Elliot 
Fine


----------



## kipstar (6 Luglio 2018)

per fortuna c'è la trattativa di CR7 che distrae...altrimenti immaginate quante parole....a fiumi.....


----------



## AllanX (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> 
> Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...



Per me non li versa. Se l'altra volta per versare gli 8 milioni é dovuto ricorrere all'off shore con interessi astronomici che ancora ad oggi, a quanto risulta, continuano ad aumentare non avendo restituito nulla come farà adesso a trovarne oltre 32?
Per me la lavatrice ha terminato il suo ciclo, ha già lavato per bene tutto quello che c'era da lavare e Yonghong é rimasto da solo. Almeno cosí spero


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> per fortuna c'è la trattativa di CR7 che distrae...altrimenti immaginate quante parole....a fiumi.....



menomale si. Altrimenti sarebbe stato uno stillicidio di articoli sul Milan


----------



## Gunnar67 (6 Luglio 2018)

Se leggete bene le news, l'unico fatto concreto e' che il cinese NON ha trovato e quindi non verserà' i soldi a Elliot entro oggi. E' FATTA, E' ORMAI FUORI DAI C*****I. Stasera bollicine.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Se leggete bene le news, l'unico fatto concreto e' che il cinese NON ha trovato e quindi non verserà' i soldi a Elliot entro oggi. E' FATTA, E' ORMAI FUORI DAI C*****I. Stasera bollicine.



e ma siamo sicuri ? io aspetto notizie ufficiali.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (6 Luglio 2018)

Ehh si.. ecco le famose garanzie che la UEFA chiede a LI, ma poi fassone
alla fine ci ricorre al TAS o no?


----------



## Zenos (6 Luglio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Se leggete bene le news, l'unico fatto concreto e' che il cinese NON ha trovato e quindi non verserà' i soldi a Elliot entro oggi. E' FATTA, E' ORMAI FUORI DAI C*****I. Stasera bollicine.



Non cantare vittoria,il Milan negli ultimi 7 anni ci ha abituato al peggio...


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sara tardi. Elliot é stata chiara


Se il contratto di prestito prevede che il pagamento deve essere visibile sul conto di arrivo entro il termine indicato per il saldo, il requisito non è stato raggiunto. L'espressione visibilità non lascia spazio a dubbi interpretativi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Io fatico credere a quello che leggo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> 
> Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...


*
Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera) a Radio 24: Mr X è il preferito di Li. Ammesso che abbia facoltà di scegliere.
*


----------



## James45 (6 Luglio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Se leggete bene le news, l'unico fatto concreto e' che il cinese NON ha trovato e quindi non verserà' i soldi a Elliot entro oggi. E' FATTA, E' ORMAI FUORI DAI C*****I. Stasera bollicine.



Io finchè non leggo un comunicato ufficiale non stappo niente.
Ma neanche dopo, a dirti il vero.
Stapperò solo se e quando , una volta defenestrato Li, chi ci compra dimostrerà coi fatti di voler portare il Milan dove gli compete.

Sono stato fregato l'anno scorso con speranze e proclami: da adesso solo fatti.


----------



## Milanforever63 (6 Luglio 2018)

non se ne puà veramente più di questa telenovela


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera) a Radio 24: Mr X è il preferito di Li. Ammesso che abbia facoltà di scegliere.
> *


Da oggi, cara Ravelli, Mr. Li ha perso ogni facoltà di scelta. Anzi, ha perso ogni facoltà. Emetterà fiato, ma la voce, e la testa, saranno di Paul Elliott Singer.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> 
> Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Da oggi, cara Ravelli, Mr. Li ha perso ogni facoltà di scelta. Anzi, ha perso ogni facoltà. Emetterà fiato, ma la voce, e la testa, saranno di Paul Elliott Singer.



aspetta bisogna arrivare a mezzanotte per essere sicuro...o no? non ci si capisce più nulla


----------



## Gunnar67 (6 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Da oggi, cara Ravelli, Mr. Li ha perso ogni facoltà di scelta. Anzi, ha perso ogni facoltà. Emetterà fiato, ma la voce, e la testa, saranno di Paul Elliott Singer.



Evvai!


----------



## Heaven (6 Luglio 2018)

Rotfl adesso si sono ricordate che le banche asiatiche a sono chiuse
Poi Mendes quante cose sta facendo per ora? 

Non sanno niente


----------



## Gunnar67 (6 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Da oggi, cara Ravelli, Mr. Li ha perso ogni facoltà di scelta. Anzi, ha perso ogni facoltà. Emetterà fiato, ma la voce, e la testa, saranno di Paul Elliott Singer.





__king george__ ha scritto:


> aspetta bisogna arrivare a mezzanotte per essere sicuro...o no? non ci si capisce più nulla



Ma possiamo aspettare fino anche alla mezzanotte di domani o dopodomani! Game over, Yonghong e' scoppiato.


----------



## iceman. (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> 
> Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...



Lo posso dire? Ho una paura fottuta che a spuntarla sarà la cordata di Mendes, occhio che con questo oltre ad avere suoi assistiti in rosa che verranno venduti alle varie big (juve compresa), potrebbe tornare anche il Gallo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> 
> Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...



*TMW: Il fondo asiatico che vuole il Milan è il fondo Fosun, che ha comprato circa due anni fa il Wolverhampton con l'intermediazione di Mendes.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lo posso dire? Ho una paura fottuta che a spuntarla sarà la cordata di Mendes, occhio che con questo oltre ad avere suoi assistiti in rosa che verranno venduti alle varie big (juve compresa), potrebbe tornare anche il Gallo.



Ma va, se il pazzo di Li non mette il cash quelli di Elliot hanno già fatto tutto non sono degli sprovveduti. 

Comunque io non posso credere che Li perda tutto per 30 milioni .


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *TMW: Il fondo asiatico che vuole il Milan è il fondo Fosun, che ha comprato circa due anni fa il Wolverhampton con l'intermediazione di Mendes.*



Alla larga Mendes, i suoi cinesi e i suoi bidoni.


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Luglio 2018)

Una pagliacciata senza fine, e la uefa avrebbe dovuto fidarsi? Fossi un abbonato col cavolo che rinnoverei.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Una pagliacciata senza fine, e la uefa avrebbe dovuto fidarsi? Fossi un abbonato col cavolo che rinnoverei.



E stiamo anche preparando il ricorso..immagino che linea difensiva porteremo....


----------



## Roccoro (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *TMW: Il fondo asiatico che vuole il Milan è il fondo Fosun, che ha comprato circa due anni fa il Wolverhampton con l'intermediazione di Mendes.*



Loro sono i nostri veri proprietari, ma non si possono palesare dato che hanno gia i Wolves....Stiamo in una situazione allucinante e non sappiamo come uscirne!


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> 
> Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

*Sky: c'è un silenzio particolare intorno a questa vicenda. I soldi potrebbero arrivare entro la mezzanotte. Nel caso in cui il rimborso non arriverà, il Milan diventerà automaticamente di Elliott.

Fino ad ora i soldi non sono ancora arrivati. C'è incertezza e ci sono misteri: basta mostrare solo la ricevuta del bonifico o i soldi devono arrivare sul conto? E' una situazione molto strana.*


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> aspetta bisogna arrivare a mezzanotte per essere sicuro...o no? non ci si capisce più nulla


E perché, George? Se vero quello che dice Festa, il bonifico inviato da Li non sarà visibile entro oggi sul conto di arrivo di Elliott, e quindi, il requisito previsto nel contratto di prestito per il pagamento di quanto dovuto, risulta non rispettato. L'importo sarà visibile solo lunedì ma, per quanto detto sopra, sarà rifiutato da Elliott e restituito al mittente. Indi partirà la procedura prevista per il caso di breach of covenant: notifica al debitore dell'inadempimento, risoluzione del contratto di finanziamento per decadenza dal beneficio del termine, attivazione dei pegni a garanzia. Qui, si aprirà il bivio: escussione dei pegni tramite procedura esecutiva, o controllo assembleare della Rossoneri Sport, ai sensi del noto art. 6.4 dello Statuto. Immagino che Li contestera' la tempestività del proprio pagamento, e ciò sarà oggetto di potenziale controversia, ma, se i termini del contratto sono quelli di visibilità della provvista sul conto di arrivo entro il termine, c'è poco da discutere. Ma vedremo anche questo.


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E stiamo anche preparando il ricorso..immagino che linea difensiva porteremo....



Probabilmente punteranno ancora sul paragone con altri club con indebitamento maggiore, ma onestamente, questa società non ispirerebbe benevolenza nemmeno se il debito fosse minimo o inesistente.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *TMW: Il fondo asiatico che vuole il Milan è il fondo Fosun, che ha comprato circa due anni fa il Wolverhampton con l'intermediazione di Mendes.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è un silenzio particolare intorno a questa vicenda. I soldi potrebbero arrivare entro la mezzanotte. Nel caso in cui il rimborso non arriverà, il Milan diventerà automaticamente di Elliott.
> 
> Fino ad ora i soldi non sono ancora arrivati. C'è incertezza e ci sono misteri: basta mostrare solo la ricevuta del bonifico o i soldi devono arrivare sul conto? E' una situazione molto strana.*



Quotate le news


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è un silenzio particolare intorno a questa vicenda. I soldi potrebbero arrivare entro la mezzanotte. Nel caso in cui il rimborso non arriverà, il Milan diventerà automaticamente di Elliott.
> 
> Fino ad ora i soldi non sono ancora arrivati. C'è incertezza e ci sono misteri: basta mostrare solo la ricevuta del bonifico o i soldi devono arrivare sul conto? E' una situazione molto strana.*



Strana? direi grottesca....impossibile che dietro sto schifo non ci sia Lui


----------



## Marcex7 (6 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Golfo Persico ??? = Qatar? speriamo


Sarà di Marina di Pietrasanta altro che golfo persico


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E perché, George? Se vero quello che dice Festa, il bonifico inviato da Li non sarà visibile entro oggi sul conto di arrivo di Elliott, e quindi, il requisito previsto nel contratto di prestito per il pagamento di quanto dovuto, risulta non rispettato. L'importo sarà visibile solo lunedì ma, per quanto detto sopra, sarà rifiutato da Elliott e restituito al mittente. Indi partirà la procedura prevista per il caso di breach of covenant: notifica al debitore dell'inadempimento, risoluzione del contratto di finanziamento per decadenza dal beneficio del termine, attivazione dei pegni a garanzia. Qui, si aprirà il bivio: escussione dei pegni tramite procedura esecutiva, o controllo assembleare della Rossoneri Sport, ai sensi del noto art. 6.4 dello Statuto. Immagino che Li contestera' la tempestività del proprio pagamento, e ciò sarà oggetto di potenziale controversia, ma, se i termini del contratto sono quelli di visibilità della provvista sul conto di arrivo entro il termine, c'è poco da discutere. Ma vedremo anche questo.



Lo potrebbe fare da un conto off shore alle Caiman. Peraltro potrebbe doverlo fare sui conti di Eliot in America.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *TMW: Il fondo asiatico che vuole il Milan è il fondo Fosun, che ha comprato circa due anni fa il Wolverhampton con l'intermediazione di Mendes.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è un silenzio particolare intorno a questa vicenda. I soldi potrebbero arrivare entro la mezzanotte. Nel caso in cui il rimborso non arriverà, il Milan diventerà automaticamente di Elliott.
> 
> Fino ad ora i soldi non sono ancora arrivati. C'è incertezza e ci sono misteri: basta mostrare solo la ricevuta del bonifico o i soldi devono arrivare sul conto? E' una situazione molto strana.*



.


----------



## Roccoro (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è un silenzio particolare intorno a questa vicenda. I soldi potrebbero arrivare entro la mezzanotte. Nel caso in cui il rimborso non arriverà, il Milan diventerà automaticamente di Elliott.
> 
> Fino ad ora i soldi non sono ancora arrivati. C'è incertezza e ci sono misteri: basta mostrare solo la ricevuta del bonifico o i soldi devono arrivare sul conto? E' una situazione molto strana.*



Il silenzio si è rotto con le "interviste" di Fassone e Mirabelli, almeno loro fanno vedere che ci sono (con il secondo visibilmente irritato di come sta continuando la faccenda)...Vedremo come finirà la faccenda


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è un silenzio particolare intorno a questa vicenda. I soldi potrebbero arrivare entro la mezzanotte. Nel caso in cui il rimborso non arriverà, il Milan diventerà automaticamente di Elliott.
> 
> Fino ad ora i soldi non sono ancora arrivati. C'è incertezza e ci sono misteri: basta mostrare solo la ricevuta del bonifico o i soldi devono arrivare sul conto? E' una situazione molto strana.*



All'ultimo secondo utile troverà sti 30 e rotti mln


----------



## Goro (6 Luglio 2018)

Il sogno con Elliott:

Fase 1: allontanamento Lì, Fassone, Han Lì, CDA(?), Mirabelli, Gattuso, Abbiati, Guadagnini.

Fase 2: allontanamento Campopiano, Ferrara, Beretta, Fiori, Storari, Vergara.

Fase 3: allontanamento Mendes, Raiola e figuri loschi di ogni genere.


----------



## markjordan (6 Luglio 2018)

ma il bond da 50m ?
prima cha la maggioranza passi a elliot ce ne vuole
i


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il sogno con Elliott:
> 
> Fase 1: allontanamento Lì, Fassone, Han Lì, CDA(?), Mirabelli, Gattuso, Abbiati, Guadagnini.
> 
> Fase 2: allontanamento Campopiano, Ferrara, Beretta, Fiori, Storari, Vergara.


Io non credo che Elliott voglia tenersi il Milan. Secondo me, ci sarà l'escussione del pegno e la vendita, se non contestualmente, in tempi molto ristretti. Secondo me già entro settimana prossima conosceremo il nome del nuovo proprietario.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Intanto ad Hong Kong sono le 23:25,e tutto tace


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il sogno con Elliott:
> 
> Fase 1: allontanamento Lì, Fassone, Han Lì, CDA(?), Mirabelli, Gattuso, Abbiati, Guadagnini.
> 
> ...



Non c’e mia razionalità nei commenti . Come può Elliot nel caso diventassimo loro a cambiare tutti a 3gg dal raduno . 

Dai


----------



## Goro (6 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non c’e mia razionalità nei commenti . Come può Elliot nel caso diventassimo loro a cambiare tutti a 3gg dal raduno .
> 
> Dai



So che è impossibile, almeno invito a notare la mediocrità dello staff a tutti i livelli


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Luglio 2018)

domanda ignorante: ma se passiamo ad elliott poi sarà elliott a pagare stipendi ecc ecc giusto? dove sta poi il suo guadagno se dovrà far fronte a ste spese? ci smena e basta a non vendere subito e tirarle per le lunghe o no? ripeto è una domanda ignorante ma vorrei capire


----------



## Victorss (6 Luglio 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> domanda ignorante: ma se passiamo ad elliott poi sarà elliott a pagare stipendi ecc ecc giusto? dove sta poi il suo guadagno se dovrà far fronte a ste spese? ci smena e basta a non vendere subito e tirarle per le lunghe o no? ripeto è una domanda ignorante ma vorrei capire



Se passiamo ad Elliot secondo me tempo 3 giorni e abbiamo il nuovo proprietario.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> 
> Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zenos (6 Luglio 2018)

Oramai è chiaro che il bonifico non arriverà oggi...ma non credo il cinese fake e Mr B. si faranno infinocchiare in questo modo...chissà che paracadute avranno come clausola che noi non conosciamo...


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non c’e mia razionalità nei commenti . Come può Elliot nel caso diventassimo loro a cambiare tutti a 3gg dal raduno .
> 
> Dai


La stagione sportiva 2018/2019 ormai è bruciata in ogni caso. Fossi io il nuovo proprietario preferirei ricostruire da subito che far passare un anno inutilmente.


----------



## Wildbone (6 Luglio 2018)

Ma davvero c'è qualcuno che pensa che Elliot si terrà il Milan? Questi hanno già preparato tutto, nel caso in cui Li non ce la facesse. Elliot è un fondo speculativo, non ha alcun interesse a tenersi un asset come il Milan, che ha bisogno di continui investimenti. A loro interessa rientrare del prestito e degli interessi, con questi ultimi che rappresentano il guadagno minimo per cui sono entrati nell'operazione.


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma davvero c'è qualcuno che pensa che Elliot si terrà il Milan? Questi hanno già preparato tutto, nel caso in cui Li non ce la facesse. Elliot è un fondo speculativo, non ha alcun interesse a tenersi un asset come il Milan, che ha bisogno di continui investimenti. A loro interessa rientrare del prestito e degli interessi, con questi ultimi che rappresentano il guadagno minimo per cui sono entrati nell'operazione.



Il problema di Elliott può essere quello di pensare solo al suo interesse e vendere anche al primo che passa


----------



## Milanforever63 (6 Luglio 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Il problema di Elliott può essere quello di pensare solo al suo interesse e vendere anche al primo che passa



Infatti andrà proprio così ... dobbiamo sperare nel culo che il primo che passi non sia un barbone


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> 
> Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...



Time over, adesso le banche sono chiuse per davvero. A questo punto Elliott dimostri di essere seria e si prenda il Milan senza proroghe. Voglio un comunicato di Elliott stasera.


----------



## koti (6 Luglio 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Il problema di Elliott può essere quello di pensare solo al suo interesse e vendere anche al primo che passa


Potremmo dire la stessa cosa anche di Berlusconi (basti vedere a chi ci ha venduto) e di Li.

Comunque i nomi che circolavano parevano tutti buoni (Commisso, Ross, Ricketts), non mi preoccuperei più di tanto. Liberiamoci di questo cinese e poi vediamo.


----------



## koti (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> 
> Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Luglio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Potremmo dire la stessa cosa anche di Berlusconi (basti vedere a chi ci ha venduto) e di Li.
> 
> Comunque i nomi che circolavano parevano tutti buoni (Commisso, Ross, Ricketts), non mi preoccuperei più di tanto. Liberiamoci di questo cinese e poi vediamo.



Prova a cercare clan commisso su Google


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Se leggete bene le news, l'unico fatto concreto e' che il cinese NON ha trovato e quindi non verserà' i soldi a Elliot entro oggi. E' FATTA, E' ORMAI FUORI DAI C*****I. Stasera bollicine.



Lascia stare le bollicine.... Io le avevo tirate fuori dal frigo ad instanbul 2003 dopo il primo tempo.... Quindi per cortesia te lo chiedo in ginocchio.... Lascia le tue bollicine dove sono...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Se leggete bene le news, l'unico fatto concreto e' che il cinese NON ha trovato e quindi non verserà' i soldi a Elliot entro oggi. E' FATTA, E' ORMAI FUORI DAI C*****I. Stasera bollicine.



Gunnar se mi è consentito mi do una grattatina xD



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> 
> Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è un silenzio particolare intorno a questa vicenda. I soldi potrebbero arrivare entro la mezzanotte. Nel caso in cui il rimborso non arriverà, il Milan diventerà automaticamente di Elliott.
> 
> Fino ad ora i soldi non sono ancora arrivati. C'è incertezza e ci sono misteri: basta mostrare solo la ricevuta del bonifico o i soldi devono arrivare sul conto? E' una situazione molto strana.*



Non capisco nulla di economia, ma secondo me questa volta è finita. Per me Elliot ha già iniziato la procedura per l'escussione del pegno.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Lascia stare le bollicine.... Io le avevo tirate fuori dal frigo ad instanbul *2003* dopo il primo tempo.... Quindi per cortesia te lo chiedo in ginocchio.... Lascia le tue bollicine dove sono...



be,alla fine abbiamo vinto ai rigori. Strano però,ricordavo fosse a Manchester...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Lascia stare le bollicine.... Io le avevo tirate fuori dal frigo ad instanbul 2003 dopo il primo tempo.... Quindi per cortesia te lo chiedo in ginocchio.... Lascia le tue bollicine dove sono...



Comunque Istanbul fu nel 2005.
Data che non scorderò mai da milanista sfortunatamente...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non capisco nulla di economia, ma secondo me questa volta è finita. Per me Elliot ha già iniziato la procedura per l'escussione del pegno.



Se Elliott è seria, cosa che ho sempre pensato, Li è finito in questo momento.

Se Li è ancora in gioco, significa che anche Elliott partecipa ai giochetti speculativi ed è complice.



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> 
> Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque Istanbul fu nel 2005.
> Data che non scorderò mai da milanista sfortunatamente...



Ah... Già scusate.... Mi stanno rincolionendo sti maledetti...


----------



## markjordan (6 Luglio 2018)

dimenticate il bond


----------



## __king george__ (6 Luglio 2018)

nella home della gazzetta c'è Singer con la cravatta del milan


----------



## Roccoro (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> 
> Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...



*Andrea Montanari: Anche Reuters Italia conferma che Mister Li non ha restituito o 32 milioni di eur0 con scadenza odierna. Serviranno 7 giorni a Elliott per riscuotere il pegno*


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

*Aggiornamento delle 17:30 di Calciomercato.com:"fino ad ora Li non ha ancora effettuato il versamento. C'è grande incertezza,e non si sa se il bonifico debba essere visibile alle 24 o debba solo partire. Elliot osserva e si prepara a subentrare al cinese"*


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, i 32 mln di Yonghong NON arriveranno oggi sui conti di Elliott. Le banche sono chiuse in Asia.
> 
> Ma potrebbe arrivare lunedì. A quel punto bisognerà capire se sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Roccoro (6 Luglio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari: Anche Reuters Italia conferma che Mister Li non ha restituito o 32 milioni di eur0 con scadenza odierna. Serviranno 7 giorni a Elliott per riscuotere il pegno*



Siamo di Elliott, ora bisogna vedere che fine faremo: Si continua con loro o ci vendono subito a qualcun'altro(Ricketts credo in vantaggio credo)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari: Anche Reuters Italia conferma che Mister Li non ha restituito o 32 milioni di eur0 con scadenza odierna. Serviranno 7 giorni a Elliott per riscuotere il pegno*



L'importante è sbarazzarsi del cinese, poi posso anche aspettare altri 7 giorni.


----------

